# Introducing myself



## gwen_o_lyn (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello, my name is Gwen.

My x-husband and I adopted two kittens, Emmy and Oscar, sister and brother almost 5 years old now. They have been great cats and I love them so much. 

My boyfriend and I decided to adopt another cat, age unknown, a year ago April, and her name was Ashlee. She was a very shy cat, not the cat of our dreams, but we loved her just the same. She passed away this May from blood clots, after having her a little more than a year. We were very sad. This was the first time I dealt with the death of an animal bigger than a guinea pig. I said I would never get another cat again since it's so hard to get over their death.

So last week, my next door neighbor thinks she wants a cat. She is an older lady and wants a companion. She likes orange kittens the best. She gave up 2 kittens before so I wasn't sure she would want a kitten even though she said she did. She seems like the type who may give it up when it reached adulthood. So I printed out all the Petfinder ads of orange young cats. On Saturday we go to the closet shelter to see one of the orange cats. It is the nicest, coolest, most laid back cat I'd ever seen, and was scheduled to be gassed Tuesday *tomorrow*. She didn't want it, so I adopted him without my boyfriend knowing. The pound said I could try him out. 
I'm walking out to my car and open the backseat to put Mr. Cat in the car. All the sudden, he jumps out and heads for the woods.







The staff help look, but he is gone. I take the neighbor back home, and go back to look for him. Nothing. Later that night I take my bf to look and nothing. He was found in front of the shelter, so the woods are his home. I knew he would show back up. Sure enuff, this morning I get a call saying my boy is back!! YAY!









I leave work early to pick him up and he is the sweetest cat ever. 

I have to admit I don't know much about cats, so I am here to learn, and this seemed like a great forum.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, you have lovely cats!  I'm so sorry about Ashlee  . I invited you to be friends w/ Baby on catster :wink: .


----------



## gwen_o_lyn (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks Des!

Baby is adorable! I enjoyed looking at her websites. I cross-listed our kitties on catster.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome. Thank you. Great


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the board Gwen. Do you still have those 2 kitties from before :?:


----------



## gwen_o_lyn (Jul 30, 2006)

kitkat said:


> Welcome to the board Gwen. Do you still have those 2 kitties from before :?:


Thank-you. Yes I have 3 cats total. Oscar and Emmy are almost 5, and we named the new cat, Miles. He goes to the vet Tuesday, and hopefully I can get a better idea of how old he is.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Gwen. I'm glad you got your kitty back. It's so sad to think of the sweet cats that are put down. Thank you for rescuing this baby!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Gwen :kittyturn


----------



## baby26 (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## sparklekitten13 (Aug 10, 2006)

Welcome, welcome, welcome! Your cats sound very sweet. I hope you have a great time chatting!


----------



## KittyGirl14 (Aug 14, 2006)

A hearty welcome to you, and your cats!


----------

